# Shawn Bradley Needs to Go



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

He isn't going to work in AJ's system. He just isn't agressive enough on Defense and his Offense is like a gawky 13-year-old trying to make the moves on a porn star.

There was a fast break in the Cav game on Sunday where it was him and one other player(may have been Lebron). Anyway, the player was much shorter than him and Bradley had position. Does he go for the block? No, he clumsily tries to get in position to take the charge and gets a foul called on himself.

Bill Walton called it, "You're 7'6 man, go for the block!"

I'm not that familiar with what free agents are available, so does anyone know of a defensive center that could back up Dampier and replace Bradley?


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This is nothing new, we all know he's never going to bring it. For is one of the biggest bust in NBA history. He's never produced for more than five game period in his career. The bad news is I don't there is a team dumb enough to take on his contract. I've always said when the Mavs get rid of Shawn Bradley they are finally serious about winning a championship.

The best FA center this off-season is Tyson Chandler. But the Mavs can't get him because they don't have the money. It's more of a dream than a reality for the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

we have the MLe to offer right since we are over the cap we have been threw this too many years we are lucky we found someone to trade with us for dampier.2 years ago we got Brad Miller stolen from us by the Kings (Queens) at the last moment Peitrie and the Maloofs swept him from us and all they gave up was no good Pollard in that 3 way deal if i remember correctly.Who would you rather have Damp or Brad Miller?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> This is nothing new, we all know he's never going to bring it. For is one of the biggest bust in NBA history. He's never produced for more than five game period in his career. The bad news is I don't there is a team dumb enough to take on his contract. I've always said when the Mavs get rid of Shawn Bradley they are finally serious about winning a championship.


I think you're being too hard on him. For a brief period in the mid to late 90s, he was a pretty good shot blocker, and actually led the leagues in blocks. But right now, he's just playing incredibly weak down there. We had to play him major minutes though with Dampier out. Now that he's back, he won't play as much. Hopefully.

As far as him leaving, his contract is too big, noone's going to take it until it's expiring. And we'd need it at that point. I don't want to cut him, because at the least he's 7-6. We're stuck with him.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

He was just horrible yesterday though. The way he played yesterday is the way he has played for his entire career. He doesn't hustle for the rebound and he doesnt grab the rebound. He just lollygags around thinking the ball should come to him. He sedomly makes an effort to go for the ball and is usually in the wrong position to do so. He is just frustrating to watch. I'm glad Dampier is back.

That said. Since he's been out he played well but he's nothing more than a backup in the NBA.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

How did he actually end up wearing Mavericks jersey folks ??


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Elyas said:


> he clumsily tries to get in position to take the charge and gets a foul called on himself.


:laugh: 

Typical Shawn.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, tough crowd. Is Bradley disappointing because he does not live up to his potential, yes. But to blame the Mavericks bad game against Bradley when he played only 13 minutes is unfair. Bradley was not the only player on this team that played poorly.

We were outrebounded 64-34 and while Bradley did play weak he was not alone. So he tried to take a charge and was out of position, big deal.

I actually think that since Avery took over, Bradley has played pretty well.

I would not be against replacing Bradley with a better option but what would that be? Is there some way we could get Gadzuric? He would be a better option but I don't know how we could get him. I just don't know what options we will have this summer for replacing Bradley. We may be stuck with him so we should probably just accept the fact that he is what he is.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Shawn Bradley CAN hustle.........see?

Sorry, no advertising your site. Keep it to your signature  - Theo


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Big Shawn is decent to play 10 minutes a night. When he's on we can switch to a zone and he alters/blocks alot of shots (number 10 all time blocks)


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Big Shawn is decent to play 10 minutes a night. When he's on we can switch to a zone and he alters/blocks alot of shots (number 10 all time blocks)


I know he's useful in some situations, but I think what upset me most about the Cavs game was his lack of hustle. I was upset with most of team's hustle for that game actually, and I guess I made a scapegoat of Bradley.

I just wanted to see some people really step up when AJ took over, and I was hoping Bradley was going to be one of those people. My biggest concern is that Bradley will decide to no show for the playoffs and whenever Dampier goes out the middle will be completely open to teams.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Elyas said:


> I know he's useful in some situations, but I think what upset me most about the Cavs game was his lack of hustle. I was upset with most of team's hustle for that game actually, and I guess I made a scapegoat of Bradley.
> 
> I just wanted to see some people really step up when AJ took over, and I was hoping Bradley was going to be one of those people. My biggest concern is that Bradley will decide to no show for the playoffs and whenever Dampier goes out the middle will be completely open to teams.


Excellent point, He's useful when he wants to be. Everynow and then he gets passionate and really tries to be involved, but alot of the time he just mopes around out there in an uninterested manner. When he needs/wants to he can be effective otherwise he can hurt the team. Hopefully avery will light a fire under his *** and we can get a decent game or two from him.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

IMO Bradley should just retire before he makes a much bigger fool of himself. The amount of simple mistakes he makes is best called clumsy, no coordination what so ever. If he retired he would be doing everyone a favour.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many years does Bradley have left?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

3 or 4 years


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

white360 said:


> 3 or 4 years


Oh my goodness. What the hell was Cubes thinking? Shawn Bradley is just stealing money.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah man, he never should have signed such a long contract!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Shawn Bradley CAN hustle.........see?
> 
> Sorry, no advertising your site. Keep it to your signature  - Theo [/url]


    Was that when he was in a 76ers Jersey?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

HKF said:


> Oh my goodness. What the hell was Cubes thinking? Shawn Bradley is just stealing money.


Not including this year, Shawn will receive his paycheck for another 3 years. Roughly about 4.9 million dollars a year

As mavsman said, this is a tough crowd. Shawn is "okay" for 8 minutes a night in my opinion, possibly even less. He's very soft, and hopefully Avery Johnson will change that

And as to the first question -- Reggie Evans is a FA this offseason


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Was that when he was in a 76ers Jersey?


r u ****ing serious? that was shawn bradley? i dont think ive ever seen him do anything like that.
must be a mavs curse :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who missed it


----------

